# New Villagers personalities confirmed!



## Meadows (Oct 28, 2021)

It was confirmed in pocket camp that these are the genders and personalities of the new upcoming villagers. Only one I'm more surprised at is Sasha and somewhat Shino. What are your thoughts?

Sasha - Male - Lazy
Ione - Female - Normal
Tiansheng - Male - Jock
Shino - Female - Peppy
Marlo - Male - Cranky
Petri - Female - Snooty
Cephalobot - Male - Smug
Quinn - Female - Sisterly


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Since I already posted this in another thread I might as well post my thoughts here: 

Sasha being Lazy: I mean really? I really was hoping she was a female villager. Well I am not going to be getting him since I am not keen on Lazy villagers. I have nothing against the gender, don't get me wrong, but still I always thought "Sasha" was a girls name so thats why it being a male really threw me off guard and it will take me some time to get used to.

Ione being Normal: Gotta be honest I thought she was snooty, but her being Normal is fine and I am still going to get her.

Tiansheng being Jock: Meh I knew he was jock anyways so it doesn't surprise me at all.

Shino being Peppy: Eh...I don't know about that. I thought at first it would be a smug deer but turns out its a female peppy? Not sure how I feel about this one.

Marlo being Cranky: I thought he would be a smug hamster, but I guess Cranky is okay.

Petri being Snooty: Not so keen on the mice villagers, but her personality does fit her well and thats pretty decent.

Cephalobot being Smug: Not much to say on this one, really thought it would be jock, but I guess smug is alright and this will make the 4th robot villager we've had.

Quinn being Sisterly: I am okay with this, because we really needed more sisterly villagers and I really do like Quinn and I do plan on getting her.


----------



## Regalli (Oct 28, 2021)

Honestly, Shino makes a lot of sense to me - Peppy was the one personality deer didn’t have yet, so they probably consciously decided to make a peppy deer first and design her second.

Cephalobot as smug is interesting, too - manages to fill an unused niche with both robot villagers and octopus. Neat!

I get people mainly used to US naming conventions being thrown by Sasha because it’s distinctly feminine here, but it’s definitely a unisex nickname globally so once people pointed out the Amiibo were alternating I was definitely on team ‘definitely male, not sure what personality type.’


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 28, 2021)

I wonder if Sasha will bring out controversy in older folks because its "a female's name" because they are ignorant on how names work in other countries, etc lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

Hmm, well I guess I will start my thoughts on the brand new villagers I didn't comment about in my other post first.

*Shino* I just don't care for and knew I would not have an interest in regardless of how she turned out.
*Cephalobot* I also just don't care for. I find the other robotic villagers more interesting visually than Cephalobot. Maybe because he is just plain metal while the others have some sort of accents directly on their metal?

I was hoping we would see the personalities before the 5th but I had no idea of the chances.

I was really hoping for *Sasha* to be Smug or Uchi... So I probably won't care about Sasha now.
The descriptions of the characters make me a little more curious about them such as *Ione*. I still think Ione's tail looks weird but perhaps it will look better in game. So I will keep my eye on her.
*Tiansheng* is still still an interest to me. He just looks fun as a jock.
*Marlo* is also still an interest. Again the descriptions of the characters are appreciated  lol.
*Petri* I am perfectly fine with being snooty. I was hoping for snooty or uchi.
*Quinn* I am just not a fan of, so I was hoping that Quinn wasn't our uchi.

As for returning villagers....
It does indeed appear that the pattern of personalities are a thing. (lazy, normal, jock, peppy, cranky, snooty, smug, and uchi)
So, I am happy to see *Roswell* as a smug. *Faith* doesn't seem like an uchi to me, but either way, I'll keep my eye on Faith, as uchis are a short list of mine. Characters always seem better animated and such.


_I still haven't met Reneigh._ 

And, does anyone know if there is any back story to Frett and Isabelle? I know Isabelle has a brother..


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2021)

i might be the only one, but half the designs don't seem to fit the personalities and seem better suited to others. makes me wonder if they designed first and assigned second. or maybe i'm just boring.

at any rate, i don't really need to bother with sasha and shino anymore. i might have them fill my rotating slots temporarily, but they're not going to stay -- especially sasha. i just can't see the design as male, and i already have four lazies in my town lmao, so it's a no from me. shino... peppies can be a bit insufferable when there's more than one, and i already have ketchup, who seems better suited to it. if i wanted a second, i'd pick villagers who also look the part -- i.e. cookie or chrissy. i'd rather stick with lolly as an eventual second normal. if shino had been snooty, i'd have taken her because i think she would've looked great as vivian's neighbour, but you can't win 'em all.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 28, 2021)

So thrilled that Petri is a girl AND snooty!! I've been looking for a snooty for my town... Also sasha is adorable <3 I won't have him purely because I have two lazies already, but my friend is thrilled to have him in his town :]

Though I will say... I don't understand the issue with sasha being a "girl's" name or "looking like a girl", though. Sasha is Sasha, yknow? ^^;

Also super excited to finally see another octopus villager, and in one of the new personalities from new leaf too.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hmm... I think I totally had these ones mis-characterised to different personalities ^^;;

I thought:
- Sasha - Peppy
- Ione - Snooty
- Tiansheng - Lazy
- Shino - Uchi
- Marlo - Smug
- Petri - Jock
- Cephalobot - Lazy
- Quinn - Female - Normal


----------



## oak (Oct 28, 2021)

Time to kick Toby out and have an uneven number of lazy rabbits. I kinda wish Sasha was smug since I already have Claude who is also a lazy rabbit but oh well. At least Sasha isn't peppy cause I already have Ruby and Dotty.


----------



## piske (Oct 28, 2021)

I may be in the minority, but I am disappointed that Shino is a peppy. I know Diana exists, but Shino exudes a similar elegant energy and would have made a great snooty :' (


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 28, 2021)

I love Sasha even more now. As a transmasc/nonbinary person, I really relate to how Sasha looks more feminine. And lazy is my favorite personality.

I had a feeling that Shino would be peppy, since her HHP housing design request is 'A Stage to Jam for Japan'. We've got a weeb on our hands 

Also happy about Ceph being smug, that's a personality that doesn't have a robot villager yet IIRC.

Sasha is most definitely coming to my town but oh god, I already have Punchy and Bob! And I can't split those two besties up. I guess we're doing the triple lazy thing Q~Q


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 28, 2021)

Sasha being lazy kinda ruined it for me, I was really hoping that he'd be a jock. I can't see such a cute villager giving all the nasty bug talk. Yeesh. And good thing I didn't like Shino to begin with, because peppy ruined that too. Overall none of these villagers really stand out to me anymore so I won't be going for any of them.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 28, 2021)

i was hoping for sasha to be a jock.. i dont know if i want two lazies or if i will replace filbert. the only problem is i love filbert  also did not expect shino to be peppy, and i definitely will not replace tangy for her. still really excited for all the new villagers! even if i dont want them on my island id like to decorate homes for them in the dlc


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm conflicted, because I really want Sasha, but I have one of each personality + Julian and Colton. And I was willing to let Dom go for Sasha, but Sherb, ahhh idk. 

Plot twist: we will be allowed to have more villagers with the update. (Yes I know this is not happening)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> I'm conflicted, because I really want Sasha, but I have one of each personality + Julian and Colton. And I was willing to let Dom go for Sasha, but Sherb, ahhh idk.
> 
> Plot twist: we will be allowed to have more villagers with the update. (Yes I know this is not happening)


well the dlc is kinda like having extra villagers in a way. 
I do wonder if they will up the villager count in a future game.. _I mean what if we can have an apartment building?_


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 28, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> well the dlc is kinda like having extra villagers in a way.
> I do wonder if they will up the villager count in a future game.. _I mean what if we can have an apartment building?_



At least replace unused player houses spots....

That being said, you guys remember the shot where villagers are at the beach enjoyign themselves..I think that will be on Happy Home Paradise. So we will be seeing the villagers we make houses for walk around and enjoy the place.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 28, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> well the dlc is kinda like having extra villagers in a way.
> I do wonder if they will up the villager count in a future game.. _I mean what if we can have an apartment building?_



I would love that!

I low key hope the roommate system goes into our island, but I know it's not going to happen.

My solution might be to remove Julian and Colton, yes I know Im the biggest Coltian fan, but if I can have them living together on HHP

That would empty two spots for Sasha and Marshal.

OMG brain is working with solutions. lol


----------



## Moonlight. (Oct 28, 2021)

sisterly eagle sisterly eagle sisterly eagle omg


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 28, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I wonder if Sasha will bring out controversy in older folks because its "a female's name" because they are ignorant on how names work in other countries, etc lol


This comment is "ignorant" and makes an extremely unjust generalization about "old people".


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 28, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> Plot twist: we will be allowed to have more villagers with the update. (Yes I know this is not happening)


I’d say there’s a very small chance it’s happening and wasn’t mentioned because it might be too confusing for the Direct with the other villager home changes, but we’d know right away on the 5th


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 28, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I’d say there’s a very small chance it’s happening and wasn’t mentioned because it might be too confusing for the Direct with the other villager home changes, but we’d know right away on the 5th



I would literally cry if that is the case, now I know what is the first thing I'm doing. lol


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 28, 2021)

I would actually be stoked if petri is snooty, as I've had the biggest problem with which "snooty" villager I want on my island. And I want petri bad, so it's perfect.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 28, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> I would literally cry if that is the case, now I know what is the first thing I'm doing. lol


My guess, if it is coming, is that it’d be part of the new Builder license Nook Mile thing that gives you access extra bridges and ramps


----------



## solace (Oct 28, 2021)

Not going to lie, I am not thrilled by this reveal. Frankly, because I had a plan (wishful thinking) about how I could implement the villagers purely on personalities. 

Firstly, Sasha... Deep down I knew the Russian name for Sasha from the book _Peter and the Wolf_ was a boy's name. I was not banking my prediction by the name, but what was needed for the game. In my opinion, Uchi's severely draw the short straw when it comes to their design/look. I really wanted Sasha to be a Uchi. I thought the tomboy look with letterman jacket would be a perfect addition to the collection. I am really disappointed in the lazy classification of Sasha. We already have an over saturation of cute, lazy villagers.

Shino doesn't surprise me by being classified as a peppy, as there aren't any deer peppies. However, the design threw me for a loop. Thought the design befitted a snooty or uchi. 

Ione is another let down. Again, another saturated type, normal! Disappointed. Could have made a great uchi.

Cephalobot, as a smug is kind of off key. I don't know how I feel about a smug robotic octopus. Aren't they supposed to charming?

As for the rest, pretty AC standard types. Marlo looks cranky, but could have been smug. Tiansheng as a jock was on the money.

Lastly, I would like to highlight Quinn. Primary example as to why we needed a different take on a uchi. She fits the mold of lackluster and uninspiring. 

That being said, I will gladly implement Sasha, Shino, Ione, and Cephalobot onto one of my islands... maybe not right away as planned but my opinion might change when I get their amiibo in my hands, or if anyone wants them, I will be gladly upload them onto one of my islands


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 28, 2021)

Just think of Sasha as like
Sander
or Alex


----------



## Hanami (Oct 28, 2021)

I was hoping Sasha would be a smug or sisterly. I’m still considering getting him though

Also I believe he’s the first male villager with the cute theme in acpc, so that’s nice


----------



## Akeath (Oct 28, 2021)

The boys I'm overall happy about, but I'm really bummed out about the girls. 

Ione - my favorite design, and I was really hoping she would be anything but Normal. There are already so many good Normals, now I don't know if she'll make it as a permanent villager with all that competition. She would have been a shoe-in for my island if she were any other personality.

Quinn - Of course my least favorite girl is the one who ends up Sisterly. I wanted a good Sisterly so much. There's no Sisterly villagers I'm really into, and I'd hoped that this new batch of villagers would fix that. Well, she's been gradually growing on me so maybe I'll eventually like her more.

Shino - I guess it's good that she's filling in a gap in the species/personality thing. But her whole appeal was how elegant she looked, and that's going to be conflicting so much with how Peppy villagers behave. I'm dissapointed on this one, too.

Petri - I'm glad that Petri's a girl. I like the idea of a girl scientist. It just seems a bit strange for her to be Snooty, since Snooty tend to wear a lot of makeup and focus on their appearance, and Petri just doesn't come across that way. I thought Normal would suit her because they read more and so it would make sense for her to be a bit brainy.

Sasha - so he is a boy. I actually think I'm happier that way, as there are already a lot of cute female Rabbits. I think he's adorable and I can get behind him as a  Lazy. He's pretty high up there for favorite Lazy villagers.

Tiansheng - Jock goes well with his design, I'm good with this.

Marlo - I thought he was going to be a Smug, but he looks great as a Cranky as well. He suits that personality really well, and I'm happy to see him join the Cranky ranks. I'll likely have him on my island.

Cephalobot - probably my favorite of the personality reveals. We don't have a Smug Octopus or a Smug Robot, so I'm glad to see him fill those slots. And when I looked at the Japanese site for the Amiibo I could see more detail in his design than I originally thought there was.


----------



## N a t (Oct 28, 2021)

Although I'm not planning in getting any of these new characters (I simply have a different island roster in mind) I'd love to join the discussion.

Sasha: I LOVE that Sasha is male. I love to see a character "break the mold" and having a more feminine villager actually be a male feels good. I do wish they went with a different personality though. I am also kind of over the "too cute" lazies at this point. The same could maybe be said about a few jocks but I'd rather have had Sasha be a jock. A Cranky would have been hilarious even.

Shino: I love that Shino is Peppy because she really looks more like a Snooty to me. Part of me was also hoping she'd be male but I think a peppy female was a good choice for her imo.

Cephalabot: I'm not feeling smug. I kinda wished he had been a jock but I guess the options may have been limited since already have a lazy and cranky octopus.

Petri: Perfect.

Ione: I'm okay with normal, glad she's not peppy, would have preferred snooty.

Marlo: I wish he'd been smug, i love his design and he just reeked of smug to me but he's a Cranky? I just don't believe it with those cool shades and that look.

Quinn: I think sisterly was a good choice, snooty also would have been good for her look.

Tiansheng: I kinda dislike that he's a jock. I think he would have been a fun cranky or smug.

Anways, that's just what I would have wanted really, not what I would have guessed originally. I didn't ponder what their personalities were going to be. I just looked at the designs. I kinda really like all of them, except Tiansheng isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 28, 2021)

piske said:


> I may be in the minority, but I am disappointed that Shino is a peppy. I know Diana exists, but Shino exudes a similar elegant energy and would have made a great snooty :' (



I'm disappointed too. I'm thrilled that Shino ended up being a girl and I still want her regardless, but I was really hoping she'd be snooty or uchi. I actually forgot that Diana exists so I never even considered that it was unlikely!

I'm very excited about Sasha being a boy though! Lazy is not my favourite personality, but it's much better than jock anyway!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 28, 2021)

Everybody: Sasha is a mold breaker!
Julian: AM I A JOKE TO YOU!?!?!

I love them both.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2021)

Hmm... I kinda wish there was a personality something like 'quirky' for Rosewell and Cephlaobot. I get them being smug to round out the roster but I can't imagine them talking all romantic like the smugs do. Seems like they'd be into bizzare topics and interest. 
I just wanna talk about UFO's with someone man.


----------



## N a t (Oct 28, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> Everybody: Sasha is a mold breaker!
> Julian: AM I A JOKE TO YOU!?!?!
> 
> I love them both.


Lol I kinda forget about Julian. Not saying we haven't had any "mold breakers" before, I'm just excited for another one to be added to the game. It's new and it's fun!


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 28, 2021)

I posted my thoughts on another thread; I'll keep it as short as possible here.

It's very disheartening, seeing the majority of the Internet going "I wish so-and-so was uchi so I'd like the personality! Quinn = ugly, like the rest of the uchis! Eww why is Sasha a BOY?! but _eyelashes!"_

I'm very glad Quinn fits the mold of the rest of the uchis; the designers have made it clear that they are not intended to be cute uwu girls, and it's very befitting of their personalities. Uchis don't subscribe to the norms of conventional attractiveness, which means they get the short stick in terms of fans liking them.
Just like in real life, unfortunately.  I personally really appreciate that the designers stuck to their guns; uchis are my favourite personality specifically because of this.
(I don't know, maybe I'm just old and out of touch and uchis are only good if they're cute uwu. I don't know...)

I'm so glad that Sasha isn't another peppy rabbit; he's going to do great as a fashionista gender barrier breaking lazy boy, and I'm rooting for him from the sidelines! 
(though he's still not on the shortlist for my island because he'd share Hopkins' script. Though, seeing the negative fallout from him not being female is starting to sway me...)


----------



## Hedgehugs (Oct 28, 2021)

Me, who has an all-squirrel island but already has *3 *normals but wanted Ione because I think she'd matched well with Filbert but now If I want her I'm forced to remove either Poppy, Sally, or Cally (I love them all) or remove another villager and lack one of the personality types:






Also I think there will be 6 normal squirrels overall when she comes out. We truly are living in the worst timeline.


----------



## N a t (Oct 28, 2021)

zumhaus said:


> I posted my thoughts on another thread; I'll keep it as short as possible here.
> 
> It's very disheartening, seeing the majority of the Internet going "I wish so-and-so was uchi so I'd like the personality! Quinn = ugly, like the rest of the uchis! Eww why is Sasha a BOY?! but _eyelashes!"_
> 
> ...


Quinn is a queen. I'm happy she's Uchi. Would have even liked her as a Snooty, but she's perfect.


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 28, 2021)

Akeath said:


> Petri - I'm glad that Petri's a girl. I like the idea of a girl scientist. It just seems a bit strange for her to be Snooty, since Snooty tend to wear a lot of makeup and focus on their appearance, and Petri just doesn't come across that way. I thought Normal would suit her because they read more and so it would make sense for her to be a bit brainy.



There's definitely a snooty lady under those glasses:





						A consult regarding the new coming villagers personalities.
					

I like how they even mention that Shino seems (aka looks) like the “quiet, mysterious type”. What a shame, I was really holding onto hope she’d be snooty or at least uchi.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 28, 2021)

N a t said:


> Quinn is a queen. I'm happy she's Uchi. Would have even liked her as a Snooty, but she's perfect.


I knew the second she showed up Quinn would be uchi; I'm very glad that's the case. Amelia's been my favourite eagle since the mid-late 2000s and I'm glad she's not going to have personality competition


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 28, 2021)

I read the topic title wrong and thought OP meant new personalities were confirmed.


----------



## Flicky (Oct 28, 2021)

I absolutely *love *that Sasha has been confirmed as a guy! I will definitely want to have him on my island for a while. Him being lazy doesn't bother me, I kinda like the idea of this adorable fluffy bunny talking about the bugs in his house.

Shino being a peppy surprises me, really expected her to be either snooty or normal. But I'm still happy with it! Might even have her as my 10th and final villager.

Petri being a snooty, however... Eh. If ever we needed a new personality (geeky/nerdy) it's now. I want her to throw random science facts at me and my villagers, not 'oh Cherry darling your outfit looks awful'.

The others are all fine by me / not particularly shocking to me.


----------



## Meadows (Oct 28, 2021)

I've been reading the comments and I just wanted to say, over all I am happy with the new villagers personalities, just throws me off that Sasha is lazy of all personalities. I guess we didn't have a lazy rabbit, I'm glad that they're not peppy, but still throws me off.

Shino's face just doesn't scream peppy to me. She looks so mischievous, like a sisterly villager. Her overall design is nice though.

Ione I do kind of wish she was a different personality, but only because some of my favorite squirrels are normal, like Poppy and Sylvannah.

Petri I love the whole lab rab is now the scientist and I like her over all design.

Marlo I'm quite happy with being cranky, but I could also see him as a smug. When I look at him, he reminds me of an old style mobb boss 

Cephalobot even though I'm not a robot fan, his desjgn is kind of neat, and it's nice to get a new octopus. He'd be perfect for a post apocalypse or sci-fi themed island.

Quinn, even though I'm not an eagle fan, she does look quite pretty and she doesn't look bad for a sisterly villager.

Tiansheng even thlugh I'm not a monkey fan, he does have a neat design. Definitely fits oriental themed islands and I love that he looks like a jock, but isn't in a sports design.


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 28, 2021)

Meadows said:


> I guess we didn't have a lazy rabbit


Unfortunately, Sasha joins Doc, Claude, Hopkins, and Cole as lazy rabbit #5. 
Now I'm seeing why smug and jock were popular hopeful choices for him; there's only two each ATM


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

Ahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Team Pattern was right.

Sasha being a male makes me extremely happy and want him on my island at some point. Not sure why people were trying to gate keep the rabbit as being "too girly" when there's already villagers like Julian, Ed, Dom, and Sherb and the male villagers already walk around with little handbags. No, he doesn't *have to be* or need to be nonbinary, gay, or trans... feminine males exist.

Also love our classy, little mad scientist lady that knows how to "dish" while looking good.


----------



## PacV (Oct 28, 2021)

Cool! The finally confirm personalities!

Also, the fact that Marlo might be running an underground organization make him cooler!


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Oct 28, 2021)

Definitely went a different way than I thought! I'm still so excited to get Sasha. I think he is a cutie patootie, regardless of personality. Petri is the only one throwing me a little. I thought she was going to be a smug boy lol. I thought Shino would be sisterly for sure, but I'm not super interested in her anyway. I'm still excited to meet all of them!


----------



## Meadows (Oct 28, 2021)

zumhaus said:


> Unfortunately, Sasha joins Doc, Claude, Hopkins, and Cole as lazy rabbit #5.
> Now I'm seeing why smug and jock were popular hopeful choices for him; there's only two each ATM


You're right, not sure why I was thinking that we didn't have a lazy rabbit.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 28, 2021)

Today just confirmed a lot of what was discussed here previously about card order and personalities.  As such, I kinda went in expecting Sasha as lazy, but deep down I wanted him as a jock or smug— I can’t take anymore villagers talking about their bug friends!


----------



## dragonair (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm honestly so relieved lol. Sasha being lazy and Shino being peppy made deciding who goes a lot easier. I'm not v attached to Beau (even tho he's cute) so Sasha replacing him isn't a big deal and I can replace one of my normals with Shino so I can keep her and Bunnie together! However, now I'm thinking of switching Freya out for Diana bc I think it'd be cute to have Shino and Diana together. @ v @


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

zumhaus said:


> I posted my thoughts on another thread; I'll keep it as short as possible here.
> 
> It's very disheartening, seeing the majority of the Internet going "I wish so-and-so was uchi so I'd like the personality! Quinn = ugly, like the rest of the uchis! Eww why is Sasha a BOY?! but _eyelashes!"_
> 
> ...



 I had seen and read this and meant to reply to it then loss it. Lol.

 Anyways, I actually quite like Quinn despite her possibly being my bottom pick of the new villagers and that's simply cause I have and absolutely adore Pierce. And I'm trying to keep my island from having two permanents of same species after having three horses and three squirrels at separate times and thinking I couldn't settle my roster with duplicates when there is so many to experience. I have never had a Mouse, a Rabbit, a Hamster, or a Octopi. And it's been awhile since I had a Deer or Monkey. So her being a Eagle kind of drops her to the bottom for me despite her being my favorite of the female Eagles. 

 I'm happy there's at least some giving Quinn the love she deserves! 

 Depending how Ione looks in New Horizons, she could fall to the bottom though. Her tail looks tacky in Pocket Camp in my honest opinion, but it might have a nicer effect in New Horizons.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 28, 2021)

i was actually kind of disappointed when i heard about shino. peppy are (sorry!) probably my least favorite villager type. i thought they'd do the interesting thing and make her normal despite her snooty appearance, but apparently not


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 28, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> I had seen and read this and meant to reply to it then loss it. Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I actually quite like Quinn despite her possibly being my bottom pick of the new villagers and that's simply cause I have and absolutely adore Pierce. And I'm trying to keep my island from having two permanents of same species after having three horses and three squirrels at separate times and thinking I couldn't settle my roster with duplicates when there is so many to experience. I have never had a Mouse, a Rabbit, a Hamster, or a Octopi. And it's been awhile since I had a Deer or Monkey. So her being a Eagle kind of drops her to the bottom for me despite her being my favorite of the female Eagles.
> 
> ...


Agreed on Ione. I wasn't very interested at first but then normal squirrel #7 cinched it for me. Meh. Funny you mention Ione looking 'tacky' in Pocket Camp, I had that same reaction with Shino. I'm pretty iffy on deer in the first place but the Pocket Camp graphics don't do her justice.

I'm one for having permanents, too, but also have a rotating roster. I'm not very interested in Sasha, _not_ because of the whole gender thing, but literally because I'm set with Hopkins as permanent lazy rabbit and feel uncomfortable with another blue rabbit repeating his lines.

Anyways, hooray another eagle fan! Pierce does have a really stunning blue in ACNH  



FRANS_PLAYER said:


> i was actually kind of disappointed when i heard about shino. peppy are (sorry!) probably my least favorite villager type. i thought they'd do the interesting thing and make her normal despite her snooty appearance, but apparently not


This is just a guess on my part, but there would have been an upset if Shino had become the third normal deer when the peppy deer slot was wide open and waiting. That happened with Chelsea when she looked like a shoo-in for a peppy but wound up normal. 
It seems a lot of interesting designs inevitably wind up normal; no wonder people have 3+ on their island! 
(don't mind me, someone who's salty that ione is normal squirrel #7, not for ione's sake but all the other 6's sake. they're quickly becoming the peppy rabbits 2.0)


----------



## piske (Oct 28, 2021)

zumhaus said:


> I posted my thoughts on another thread; I'll keep it as short as possible here.
> 
> It's very disheartening, seeing the majority of the Internet going "I wish so-and-so was uchi so I'd like the personality! Quinn = ugly, like the rest of the uchis! Eww why is Sasha a BOY?! but _eyelashes!"_
> 
> ...


I love the uchi personality, I was really happy when they introduced it. Frankly, because i feel like I can relate better to their personalities. That’s why I would love to see more variation in the designs of the uchis. For me, it has nothing to do with Quinn being “ugly”, but rather because it was predictable. I think Ione or Shino would have made great big sisters. Just as Sasha is giving variation to the lazy villagers, it would have been a refreshing change to see an “uwu” villager as uchi.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 28, 2021)

I was actually really hoping Shino was peppy, yes! After thinking about it, if she turned out to be peppy, I would replace Wendy (as much as I love her, I'm so sorry my fruit-obsessed sheepie ) with Shino, and have her and Annalisa (the zen sisters!) as next door neighbors on top of the highest mountain area on my island of Magicant. Now I can use the area Wendy currently occupies as a space to further expand my farm with the new crops  It's going to be a long, tedious project but I can't wait to get started!

I had a feeling Sasha would be male, but as the lazy personality? I think either jock or smug would have been more fitting for him, especially smug, because it doesn't make sense that his Pocket Camp profile states he loves to take selfies. Talk about narcissistic lol that fits the smug personality to a "tee" if you ask me. This reminds me of Puck the lazy penguin. Lazy, yet all dressed up as a hockey player? That still baffles me to this day. Maybe he's into sports but is too lazy to do anything.

Marlo is so cute, but I'll have to pass on him because I'd much rather keep Gonzo ☺

And now to watch as the Sasha fans' disappointment unfolds....not all the pretty eyelash cutie pies can be female all the time, right? or the ones with big bright eyes and soft colors (again, I thought Dom was a girl at first glance haha )


----------



## piske (Oct 28, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I was actually really hoping Shino was peppy, yes! After thinking about it, if she turned out to be peppy, I would replace Wendy (as much as I love her, I'm so sorry my fruit-obsessed sheepie ) with Shino, and have her and Annalisa (the zen sisters!) as next door neighbors on top of the highest mountain area on my island of Magicant. Now I can use the area Wendy currently occupies as a space to further expand my farm with the new crops  It's going to be a long, tedious project but I can't wait to get started!
> 
> I had a feeling Sasha would be male, but as the lazy personality? I think either jock or smug would have been more fitting for him, especially smug, because it doesn't make sense that his Pocket Camp profile states he loves to take selfies. Talk about narcissistic lol that fits the smug personality to a "tee" if you ask me. This reminds me of Puck the lazy penguin. Lazy, yet all dressed up as a hockey player? That still baffles me to this day. Maybe he's into sports but is too lazy to do anything.
> 
> ...


Shino and Annalisa will look lovely together, Panda! And Dom is best sof boi


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 28, 2021)

zumhaus said:


> Agreed on Ione. I wasn't very interested at first but then normal squirrel #7 cinched it for me. Meh. Funny you mention Ione looking 'tacky' in Pocket Camp, I had that same reaction with Shino. I'm pretty iffy on deer in the first place but the Pocket Camp graphics don't do her justice.
> 
> I'm one for having permanents, too, but also have a rotating roster. I'm not very interested in Sasha, _not_ because of the whole gender thing, but literally because I'm set with Hopkins as permanent lazy rabbit and feel uncomfortable with another blue rabbit repeating his lines.
> 
> ...


yeah i get that, but i have an extreme normal bias bcus they remind me a lot of my younger self, also shino just doesnt SEEM peppy to me i dont know


----------



## solace (Oct 28, 2021)

After looking at the new villagers I think my favorite is Tiansheng, but have no idea what island he would fit in!


----------



## Mattician (Oct 28, 2021)

Looks like I'll have to let Marina or Fauna move out to make room for Ione.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 28, 2021)

I might actually consider Petri for my Island now. I really like the designs for a lot of these villagers, but wether I would have them on my Island, depends on when they come to the game and I end up getting attached for whatever reasons. Would have to give up Sherb for Sasha and I’m not quite sure about that yet.


----------



## Fey (Oct 28, 2021)

I promise this’ll be the last time I bemoan Shino’s personality, so here goes:

I knew it was likely she’d end up being peppy, but I was really holding out hope. Her design just reads way too mature to be a bubbly young girl imo. She looks sophisticated enough to be snooty, or maybe mischievous enough to be uchi—but peppy? I just don’t see it, especially with all the other, more fitting choices we have. It’s not that I can’t change my mind and get used to her being peppy, it’s that I don’t really want to choose her over other Peppies who actually suit that personality to a T. And that’s why I’m disappointed. Because I would’ve loved to have her, but now need to reconsider if or how I’ll include her.

Everyone else I’m fine with and unsurprised by. I’m relieved Tiansheng is indeed a jock (what else could he have been?) and hope to get him either as a starter when I reset my game, or on an amiibo card to move in later.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 28, 2021)

Fey said:


> I promise this’ll be the last time I bemoan Shino’s personality, so here goes:
> 
> I knew it was likely she’d end up being peppy, but I was really holding out hope. Her design just reads way too mature to be a bubbly young girl imo. She looks sophisticated enough to be snooty, or maybe mischievous enough to be uchi—but peppy? I just don’t see it, especially with all the other, more fitting choices we have. It’s not that I can’t change my mind and get used to her being peppy, it’s that I don’t really want to choose her over other Peppies who actually suit that personality to a T. And that’s why I’m disappointed. Because I would’ve loved to have her, but now need to reconsider if it how I’ll include her.
> 
> Everyone else I’m fine with and unsurprised by. I’m relieved Tiansheng is indeed a jock (what else could he have been?) and hope to get him either as a starter when I reset my game, or as on an amiibo card to move in later.


totally agree. ngl when i say shino disappointed me. her design is STUNNING and when i saw it i was in awe. it just reeks of sophistication if that makes sense


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2021)

I don't really like lazy villagers, so I'm kinda bummed that Sasha is lazy lol
I was hoping that if he ended up being male, he'd be jock or smug

Shino and Ione are the other two new villagers I want on my island, and I'm cool with their personalities


----------



## Fey (Oct 28, 2021)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> totally agreec ngl when i say shino disappointed me. her design is STUNNING and when i saw it i was in awe. it just reeks of sophistication if that makes sense


 
Absolutely agree. To me she’s a classic beauty, like Whitney. I’m cringing a bit at the thought of her going on about Maglev Mike lol


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 28, 2021)

I think it's good they made sasha lazy and shino peppy. Probably the same reason why they made Rilla the hello kitty villager instead of a cat. It would've been too perfect. I feel like this way the villagers feel more of a real character and less of a pretty, shiny prop to use as decoration. 
But that's just my opinion lol

Now I'm gonna have to choose whether I want to have Cephalobot or Sasha as my last permanent resident  I can't choose they're both great! Maybe I'll wait untill I know what kind of house/interior they'll have.


----------



## Bluebonez (Oct 28, 2021)

here were my initial thoughts and afterthoughts!
Initial:
Sasha- Jock or Peppy using they/them which I knew was a stretch
Ione- Snooty or Sisterly
Shino- Smug
Marlo- Cranky
Quinn- Snooty
Petri- Normal
Cephalobot- Lazy
Tiansheng- Jock
After:
Sasha- Not too sad as I don't have many favorite Lazy's and Ruby is my #1 Peppy and I love him
Ione- A bit sad she is normal but as long as she is friends with my beloved I have no problem, plus coco (another fave) is normal so shes cool
Shino- I honestly was shocked by this BUT I LOVE HER She is literally the definition of looks are deceiving and I live for that, let someone who is more mature also be hyper and upbeat and just love life
Marlo- I LOVE MY LITTLE GODFATHER SON I NEED TO BUY A NEW SWITCH TO HAVE A MOB THEME HAHA
Quinn- Surprised she is sisterly but I love that!!! Goth besties with Muffy 10/10
Petri- I am really shocked she is snooty but she is my FAVORITE mouse design so she gets a hard pass and I love this whole look for her
Cephalobot- Wasn't that shocked as the octopus category is still extremely low in the count so good for him, love his catchphrase
Tiansheng- The least shocked but still glad because my mans is killing that kill bill vibe

all in all despite the massive change in what I assumed I am overall happy because in all honesty, I love all AC villagers as their all unique and everyone has a different story with everyone's different villagers and their different islands. I really hope despite their types and genders ya'll still welcome them with open arms <3


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2021)

I still love Sasha but I knew I would not be able to move them in either way because I'm too attached to my villagers. The only thing that could have helped is if Sasha was smug since I wouldn't feel that bad about replacing Kyle. Why are we only allowed to have 10...


----------



## Bluebonez (Oct 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I still love Sasha but I knew I would not be able to move them in either way because I'm too attached to my villagers. The only thing that could have helped is if Sasha was smug since I wouldn't feel that bad about replacing Kyle. Why are we only allowed to have 10...


ikr??? with the addition I really wish we were able to get at least 15 </3


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 28, 2021)

Fey said:


> Absolutely agree. To me she’s a classic beauty, like Whitney. I’m cringing a bit at the thought of her going on about Maglev Mike lol


peppys are usually the personality i'm most lax about obtaining or not but i was so ready to hunt shino to the ends of the earth and now i don't know how to feel


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm pretty happy with this.

When the Sasha gender speculation was at its height, some people suggested that the previous amiibo cards had generally followed a set pattern of ordering for the personalities. As we see here, it was indeed correct. 

I'm personally glad that it turned out this way because when I'd seen the pattern pointed out and that Cephalobot would be Smug, I was excited because I love the robot villagers, I love the Octopus villager model, and Smug is either my favorite or second favorite male villager personality (it was my favorite in New Leaf, but in New Horizons it might've been overtaken by Cranky). Since I was planning to add him to my island anyway, this turned out to be quite  awesome for me.

I'm also happy that Petri is Snooty since I love her design and Snooty is my favorite female personality. Unfortunately she doesn't fit the theme of my island, but she's someone who I'd like to have as a resident in a future game. Tiansheng being Jock is nice too, since I'll be replacing Ribbot (sending him back to New Leaf) with Cephalobot, so Tiansheng can fit the Jock role.

I'm fairly indifferent about the rest because the above are the only ones I'm actually intending to get use out of in New Horizons. Shino might be someone I'd like to have in a future game and I'm fine with Peppy for her.

As for the whole Sasha thing, I like their design and was going to still like them regardless of if they ended up male or female. Lazy is kind of an awful personality in New Horizons with all of the bug talk, so it's a bit unfortunate that he wasn't Jock, Cranky, or Smug, but maybe Lazy won't be so bad in future installments of the franchise. Also, if this was the cost of getting Cephalobot, Petri, and Tiansheng to have the personalities I wanted, then it's fine by me since Sasha won't be living on my island anyway (like Petri, just doesn't fit the theme.)


----------



## Nachu (Oct 28, 2021)

it kinda threw me off guard. i'm fine with sasha; he's adorable and now i'll have 2 lazy villagers (stitches and him). for shino, i'm a lil disappointed that she's not snooty or normal. i'm considering getting ione despite the fact that she's normal and the same goes for quinn bc we def need more sisterly villagers.


----------



## mintycream (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m a little bit disappointed with some of the personalities mainly with Ione and Shino. I was hoping Ione-snooty and Shino-sisterly. Sasha was a unexpected too. I was expecting him to be a jock judging by his appearance. You know what they say, you can’t judge a book by its cover. 
I really wanted Ione in my planned listed of villagers but her being a normal kind of ruins it because there’s too many cute normals already >.< I’ll have to reevaluate who I want to keep


----------



## Milleram (Oct 28, 2021)

I imagined Ione and Shino being snooty. XD I kinda thought Sasha might be a jock, but I guess I'm okay with him being lazy.


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 28, 2021)

Quinn was the only one I was really worried about, so I'm glad that she ended up as the predictable pick out of everyone and remained Sisterly like most of us thought. I love Phoebe and Flo (Plucky not so much) so it's nice to see another sisterly bird girl in the mix<3 I love her punk rock alt design as well. 
I still want to really see how all of them look in-game, but this new group of eight definitely excites me a bit more than the original eight we got when NH first launched. I really like all eight of them, especially since some of them are adding to species that have been previously underserved or underrated in my opinion (Mice, Monkeys, Octopuses, Hamsters).
That being said Quinn is my fave, and with these personality reveals, Petri, Tiansheng, Sasha, and Marlo are my other faves.


----------



## Venn (Oct 28, 2021)

I am a little surprised that Sasha is a Lazy. Now if I wanted him to live on my island, I would have to replace either Bones or Beau which I am not sure if I could. I'll have to think about it. 

Marlo on the other hand, I was interested in him, but now hearing that he is a cranky is making him a higher candidate to move to the island. The villager he would replace I may be okay getting rid of...

I'll just have to think...


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 28, 2021)

Yay Sasha is a lazy personality type my favourite he will fit very nicely on my island.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 28, 2021)

I really don’t understand why people are so upset that Shino is peppy. There are no other peppy deer.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 28, 2021)

Did NOA intentionally give us a more typically used female American name to throw us off?
Not cool Nintendo 
Probably still getting Sasha, even though I already have wade as my extremely treasured lazy villager.


----------



## Sansy (Oct 28, 2021)

Ahhhh, I like Sasha a lot but I dunno if I wanna kick Punchy or Sherb out for him! I was holding out that maybe he wasn't a lazy type of villager, but that's okay. I have Punchy's amiibo card so maybe I can send my Punchy to a friend's island.

I'm still also very interested in Ione and Shino, and Quinn looks like a great sisterly villager.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 28, 2021)

Shino being peppy is a surprise but I 100% want her on my island now.  Does anyone know if their houses' designs are online anywhere?  I am hoping she has a cute Japanese house.  I need a peppy villager with a Japanese-style home.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



Khaelis said:


> I wonder if Sasha will bring out controversy in older folks because its "a female's name" because they are ignorant on how names work in other countries, etc lol



I mean, I'm in my 50s and know how names work in at least some other countries, lol.  Lots of older people watch tennis and know Alexander Zverev's nickname is Sascha for one example.  When I was young, Alexander Gudonov was well known as a famous ballet dancer and was nicknamed Sasha also.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 28, 2021)

the only one of these reveals im genuinely pleased with is cephalobot. i had a feeling he’d be smug when i saw that top he was wearing. it just screams “hipster dude thrifted this 90’s print sweater and now wears it to death” and i absolutely love it

on the other hand, i want to be more excited about sasha but i agree with others who have said that the lazy personality type doesn’t fit him and we already have too many adorable lazies. personally i think he would make an amazing jock. kinda sad, but it’s alright i guess. i wasn’t going to have him permanently anyway. “pic n kick” it is

shino, ahhh shino. i am still going to invite her but gosh i just really dislike peppies. maybe she’ll grow on me. i don’t know if there’s going to be any better peppy than ketchup but we’ll see.


----------



## Edge (Oct 28, 2021)

Shino- it is nice having a peppy deer. I can see people who make all deer islands excited about having all personalities now.
Petri- is perfect. I like the idea of a snooty scientist.
Marlo- Love his whole aesthetic. Kind of reminds me of the mafia in the movie, Zootopia.
Quinn- looks tough and intimidating, like a good sisterly should
Sasha- is adorable, I do wish he was a jock or smug though 
Ione- there are so many snooty and normal squirrels that one could just make a whole island of them
Cephalobot- i like his name, species, personality, and robot idea, but I wish he had more personality in his looks
Tiansheng- looks like a classic jock, his personality was probably the least surprising


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 28, 2021)

Honestly, for the males, I think all the personalities work and make sense to me. Marlo was a clear-cut Cranky for me, same with Cephalobot as a Smug and Tiansheng as a Jock. With Sasha, I could've seen him being a Smug, but given they added 1 of each personality it makes sense why he ended up being a lazy, which I think fits him as well.

As for the females, eh, they don't make as much sense to me. Quinn as Sisterly was definitely an obvious one, but I can't say I saw Shino/Petri/Ione as their respective personalities. Shino feels more like a Snooty to me, Petri more of a Normal and Ione more of a Snooty or Peppy. But that's alright, it's not a huge deal at the end of the day.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 28, 2021)

I am completely okay with all their personalities. First peppy deer, first smug octopus, first uchi eagle, and first smug croc (if Roswell is indeed Smug now).

I still can't get over the fact that Marlo is a mob boss. Now I see Petri as his underling and the one who concoct the goods. Quinn and Cephalobot are the one handing out the goods.


----------



## deana (Oct 28, 2021)

I am happy that Sasha ended up being a boy character it means I might be able to get him for my island (a bit disappointed he isn't smug though). 

I am really surprised about Marlo / Cephalobot. Marlo seems to just have the most perfect smug design I'm shocked he isn't a smug. Cephalobot on the other hand seems to fit anything but smug. 

Shino I don't really care personally but I do have a friend who is quite disappointed because she doesn't like peppy villagers.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 28, 2021)

I was hoping Marlo was a Smug. I already have way too many cranky on my island. I suppose, what’s one more? Looks like I have a type.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 28, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Shino's face just doesn't scream peppy to me. She looks so mischievous, like a sisterly villager. Her overall design is nice though.



That's how I felt about Audie when I first got her, I was surprised to find out she was peppy, her eyes kinda have that Shino vibe to me.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 28, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I wonder if Sasha will bring out controversy in older folks because its "a female's name" because they are ignorant on how names work in other countries, etc lol


Dagnabbtit!Why'd they go and give that boy bunny some sissy girl's name??Why didn't they call him "Gus" or "Rock" or sumthin' manly like that?Now git offa my lawn before I fill yer hiney full o' rock salt!


----------



## Quaint (Oct 28, 2021)

Their genders/personalities were already known since they were revealed. People were just in denial.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

Nunnafinga said:


> Dagnabbtit!Why'd they go and give that boy bunny some sissy girl's name??Why didn't they call him "Gus" or "Rock" or sumthin' manly like that?Now git offa my lawn before I fill yer hiney full o' rock salt!


I laughed at this waayy more than I really should have LOL


----------



## Bluebonez (Oct 28, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Did NOA intentionally give us a more typically used female American name to throw us off?
> Not cool Nintendo
> Probably still getting Sasha, even though I already have wade as my extremely treasured lazy villager.


Sasha is a unisex name in other countries like Germany and even the Japanese name was unisex so it was up in the air for everyone


----------



## islandprincess (Oct 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 28, 2021)

I am a little sad that Shino turned out to be peppy. I love the peppy personality but I just added a second peppy to my island so I don't know what to do. I'm fine with Ione being normal, I'll probably rotate her in for the picture and out to end up on the archipelago. Those are the only two I really "want".

I may rotate Sasha too. I firmly believed he was male anyway, but now it's confirmed he's definitely far more interesting to me than if he would have been female.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 28, 2021)

Bluebonez said:


> Sasha is a unisex name in other countries like Germany and even the Japanese name was unisex so it was up in the air for everyone



"Sasha" in general is a unisex name no matter the country, to be honest.. Its just considered more feminine in some countries, which is pretty unfortunate.


----------



## Kattea (Oct 28, 2021)

Why do I only like normal villagers. I literally have 5 normal villagers and I’m planning to get Ione as well.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Oct 28, 2021)

does anyone know about zoe or roswell?


----------



## Bluebonez (Oct 28, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> "Sasha" in general is a unisex name no matter the country, to be honest.. Its just considered more feminine in some countries, which is pretty unfortunate.


I never knew that thanks for informing me!!!!


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 29, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> does anyone know about zoe or roswell?



 Zoe is likely still Normal. Roswell was more than likely changed into being Smug.


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 29, 2021)

I pretty much guessed wrong on all of them, but I'm okay with the personalities. I was going to try to get Sasha no matter the gender or personality. He's too cute!

The one thing I was hoping for though is more popular uchi villagers. At this point it almost seems like they want them to be unpopular on purpose.  Ione would have been perfect. Or Shino. There's so few uchis, they could release 10 new ones and they'd still have the least amount of villagers. I like the personality, but don't really connect with any of the designs (except maybe Deirdre and Fuchsia, but they get eclipsed by all the other adorable peppies and normals.)


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 29, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I pretty much guessed wrong on all of them, but I'm okay with the personalities. I was going to try to get Sasha no matter the gender or personality. He's too cute!
> 
> The one thing I was hoping for though is more popular uchi villagers. At this point it almost seems like they want them to be unpopular on purpose.  Ione would have been perfect. Or Shino. There's so few uchis, they could release 10 new ones and they'd still have the least amount of villagers. I like the personality, but don't really connect with any of the designs (except maybe Deirdre and Fuchsia, but they get eclipsed by all the other adorable peppies and normals.)



 They could of left Faith and Roswell their former personalities and put Sasha and Ione as Smug and Sisterly. Lazy Rabbits and Normal Squirrels didn't exactly need more additions while Smug Rabbits has 1 in base game (Sanrio is kind of iffy to count) and Sisterly Squirrels has 1 as well.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 29, 2021)

I didn’t care what personalities each one had except maybe Sasha.  I am honestly a bit disappointed that sasha is a lazy. If they remove the bug talk, then, I’d be fine with it. I still like Sasha, of course, I just was kinda hoping he’d be a smug or jock.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 29, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I didn’t care what personalities each one had except maybe Sasha.  I am honestly a bit disappointed that sasha is a lazy. If they remove the bug talk, then, I’d be fine with it. I still like Sasha, of course, I just was kinda hoping he’d be a smug or jock.



 Maybe he is talking about the bugs in the game, Lazys are self aware after all! They discovered ways to break the game and like to mess with it when others aren't looking.


----------



## IronDefender (Oct 29, 2021)

I personally quite like how Shino & Sashas' personalities subvert their appearances. It's somewhat like real life if someone have a dark fashion sense but a cheerful persona. Though, in my mind, I thought Shino (and to an extent, Ione) would be snooty or sisterly.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 29, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Maybe he is talking about the bugs in the game, Lazys are self aware after all! They discovered ways to break the game and like to mess with it when others aren't looking.



They mention ants specifically sometimes, otherwise, I could try to force myself to believe that


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2021)

shino’s pose on her amiibo card was a dead giveaway to me that she was a peppy villager, so i’m not surprised. i’m also not surprised by quinn, marlo or tiansheng. however, i was _not_ expecting cephalobot to be smug, and i’m lowkey sad that he is since i’m not really a fan of the smug dialogue. he’s still adorable, though, and i’ll definitely still be inviting him to my island. 

i’m also a little surprised that sasha’s lazy — he looks so much like a smug to me lol.


----------



## Magus (Oct 29, 2021)

Meadows said:


> It was confirmed in pocket camp that these are the genders and personalities of the new upcoming villagers. Only one I'm more surprised at is Sasha and somewhat Shino. What are your thoughts?



Here's my first thoughts when I got the info ! ☺

*Sasha - Male - Lazy : *Note surprised by Sasha gender, still think the ambiguity of his design is very cool and gives me non binary vibes 
Disappointed that he's Lazy but not surprised by that neither... I think Lazy suits his cuteness but I already have Zucker on my island (who's one of my absolute favorites, like Top3 villagers) and I was hoping he was Smug (or Jock but I already know he wasn't by his waving).
Still want him on my island so we'll see...

*Ione - Female - Normal : *Kind of sucks she's another Normal squirrel, I think this personality can be boring sometimes and one Normal on my island is enough for me, also there's so many normal villagers in general it doesn't help Ione.
Her "stellar" design is a success though, very pleasing coloring. But yeah, I will not hunt her.

*Tiansheng - Male - Jock : *No surprise here. He could be my next Jock if I don't decide to not have a Jock anymore haha
I like that his design is based on a mythical figure (the Monkey King), so I'm curious to meet him in game.

*Shino - Female - Peppy : *A bit surprised since I thought she would be Snooty or Sisterly.
Again it's not the ideal for me and my actual line up since I already got Tabby that I love and it means I will not get Audie back like I planed 
But I think the Peppy personality could strangely fit her well in the end.
I really want her on my island, she will be a perfect fit (A lot of areas on my island are Japan themed or inspired by Japanese folklore )

*Marlo - Male - Cranky : *I thought he will be Cranky or Smug, so it's ok for me. His black & white gangster look is a success and unique. I think it's a fun design ! Don't want him on my island though, already got two Crankies that I love.

*Petri - Female - Snooty : *Big surprise here, I wasn't expecting her to be Snooty. But I think it's very cool in the end, she gives me Ritsuko Akagi vibes   Curious to meet her in game.

*Cephalobot - Male - Smug : *Cool to have a Smug octopus, it's unique. But concerning the robot villagers the animations are very important to fall in love with them (it happens for me with Sprocket), so very curious to see him in game, he could be my new Smug.

*Quinn - Female - Sisterly : *The sisterly personality fits her and it's a personality that I love, but yeah, sadly not very interested by this villager since the beginning


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 29, 2021)

It makes me happy that sasha is a boy and shino is peppy, cant judge a book by its cover! Itll be so nice to meet them


----------



## Stikki (Oct 29, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I wonder if Sasha will bring out controversy in older folks because its "a female's name" because they are ignorant on how names work in other countries, etc lol


To be fair, pretty sure older folks know how names work. Sacha Baron Cohen is a pretty famous guy who I imagine everyone has heard of haha. I find older folks less ignorant personally tbh, cos they've usually lived a whole life and been exposed to way more different cultures than younger people, who have yet to even travel alone or meet different people through work. Accepting others usually comes with experience and to be fair, older folks usually have plenty of that. 

I think with Sasha, people were unsure because he had that kinda look that's classically feminine, especially in AC, but I doubt anyone has taken real issue with his gender. Once you know, you see it I think. Kinda reminds me of a K-pop artist.

Petri was a surprise, until you see her in normal glasses with her purple eye shadow and then she looks like the classic AC snooty type. 

I'm glad Roswell was changed to smug. I may eventually replace Boots with him, cos I needed 2 alligators, preferably with different personalities and couldn't justify having 2 Lazies, but don't want to replace Alfonso. I am less keen on jocks in general and have had to sacrifice one personality type to fit 3 normals and I would prefer to have a smug over a jock I think, but not just yet.


----------



## Mayor Fia (Oct 29, 2021)

Shino being peppy is a shock. I really thought she was going to be a snooty or if she was male a smug.

As for Sasha I'm not shocked he's a boy. Me and sister literally had this conversation that we both thought that they could be a boy because Sasha is an unisex name in some parts of Europe. Nice to be right lol. 

I'm kinda shocked Petri is a snooty. I thought she was going to be Sisterly. She would then be your Nerd Big Sister but I can see snooty.


----------



## Calysis (Oct 29, 2021)

I honestly couldn't wait for November 5th to check out the new villagers, so I dusted off my Pocket Camp account to get them.

I just unlocked Sasha in Pocket Camp and decided to give him a lil outfit:






I also think his surprised face is _super_ cute. He has grayish colored eyes!





Really wish he was given the smug personality, but the lazy personality is cute on him too!!


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 30, 2021)

Sasha being a boy isn't surprising at all to me, it's a commonly used masculine name in some European countries. What's disappointing is that he's not a jock, but I'll probably still get him because he has a cute design - love his coloring~

I really thought that Shino would be a snooty or an uchi. Her being a peppy was the last thing I expected.
And Quinn, I was hoping they'd be a male, but I'm glad they're a sisterly at least.


----------



## Sander (Oct 30, 2021)

is there any news yet on the returnning villagers? I assume two of them will get the smug & sisterly personality, and I just hope Roswell is our new smug!


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Shino is the first Halloween birthday in the game. I assume that means she probably won't be able to take part in the Halloween event in the future because she'll be celebrating her birthday.


----------



## Magus (Oct 30, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Shino is the first Halloween birthday in the game. I assume that means she probably won't be able to take part in the Halloween event in the future because she'll be celebrating her birthday.


She can't participate to the festivities since she has her own business going on this particular night. She turns into her Oni form and kills male villagers on multiple islands.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Magus said:


> She can't participate to the festivities since she has her own business going on this particular night. She turns into her Oni form and kills male villagers on multiple islands.



I can't believe they left that out of the update trailer


----------



## Altarium (Oct 30, 2021)

I love all the personality choices! I'm not too big of a fan of making villagers of a certain personality look a certain way, because they end up predictable. Like, how many snooties with severely unblended eyeshadow and blocky lipstick do we have already? Let's shake things up! Petri is a welcome change, and so are Shino and Ione.

I actually love Shino being peppy. Not only because we didn't have a peppy deer, even though they had the perfect opportunity to introduce one with Chelsea, but I actually think it makes her more interesting, in a similar way to Ruby: that mysterious, eerie, and mystical appearance hides a bubbly and bright personality. Love that.

I kinda wish Sasha was jock, just because we're severely lacking in the cute jocks department, but I suppose lazy will make him even cuter.

Quinn has quickly shot up the ranks of the sisterly villagers and is up there with Deirdre, Reneigh, Agnes and Pashmina as the best looking imo.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm super happy with Sasha! The fact that he's a male with that name is so cool too me. I also have no problems with him being a lazy because they are my favourite personality XD A lot of people wanted him to be a jock, but I would have hated that because I cannot stand jocks :\

The one I'm a little disappointed by is Shino.... I feel like she would suit the snooty personality more than peppy... She doesn't look like she has a peppy vibe about her at all. 

Ione being normal was kinda not surprising for me. She is gorgeous and I will be getting her at some point. We also share the same birthday so that makes me more in love with her :3 

Quinn getting the sisterly personality made me really happy as well. She looks like she would really suit that personality, and we needed another good-looking sisterly, because most of them suck honestly.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 31, 2021)

Sasha is a top cutie, but I can't split my lazy boyfriends up I'll have to enjoy him on other people's islands :') There's too many cute lazy villagers!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 31, 2021)

I actually don’t like that Shino is peppy, I was hoping she was snooty. But I’ll still get her anyway lol, I’ll just swap Merengue for her. But that also means I’ll have to redo the outside of her house.


----------



## Ya h i k o (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm surprised to finally get to know the different personalities. Here are the ones I would have seen for each villager: 

Sasha - smug
Ione - snooty
Tiansheng - jock
Shino - peppy
Marlo - smug
Petri - sisterly
Cephalobot - lazy
Quinn - sisterly

Different for most of them! But why not, after all... Finally a nice sisterly character! Hope to get her when I'll finally receive my cards.


----------

